# glock g26 issue



## mmg26 (Feb 12, 2013)

Just bought a G26 (model 26) brand new! and put close to 100 rounds through it. The slide doesn't go all the way forward, When i pull it back and cock it hard the slide will go all the way forward/ flush. The gun fires fine no problems at all, but something is just not right? I took it to my local dealer and he called glock and they are going to send out a new recoil spring. I hope this fixes the problem!?! He thinks the spring has a slight bend in it causing the slide to not function properly. Any Glock guys ever hear of this before??


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

yes, lube the gun well, and stop limp wristing, that is exactly what happens when you limp wrist .You are absorbing the slides needed action .
click here Limp Wrist Test - YouTube


----------



## Huckleberry44 (Feb 6, 2013)

Sounds like a defective spring issue to me. Limp-wristing the gun affects the rearward travel of the slide more than the forward action. If I pull back the slide and release it, it always returns fully forward, no matter how far back I pull it - half an inch, one, two, three inches... If you limp-wrist, the slide doesn't travel all the way back to provide full clearance for the spent round to clear the port, often resulting in a stovepipe or some such malfunction. On a fully functional pistol, the only reason the slide would NOT travel all the way forward would be due to an obstruction, like a stovepiped casing.

That said, have you taken your Glock apart to inspect for any internal obstructions? I assume the dealer did, but did you look at what he was doing? If not, then their could be a number of things wrong. But most defective issues I've heard of involve a bad spring of some sort, whether it be too weak or bent, etc.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Huckleberry44 said:


> Sounds like a defective spring issue to me. Limp-wristing the gun affects the rearward travel of the slide more than the forward action. If I pull back the slide and release it, it always returns fully forward, no matter how far back I pull it - half an inch, one, two, three inches... If you limp-wrist, the slide doesn't travel all the way back to provide full clearance for the spent round to clear the port, often resulting in a stovepipe or some such malfunction. On a fully functional pistol, the only reason the slide would NOT travel all the way forward would be due to an obstruction, like a stovepiped casing.
> 
> That said, have you taken your Glock apart to inspect for any internal obstructions? I assume the dealer did, but did you look at what he was doing? If not, then their could be a number of things wrong. But most defective issues I've heard of involve a bad spring of some sort, whether it be too weak or bent, etc.


Did you watch the video ,casings were ejected and the slide did not return forward


----------



## Huckleberry44 (Feb 6, 2013)

pic said:


> Did you watch the video ,casings were ejected and the slide did not return forward


You're absolutely right. The video actually shows some ejections, and some that didn't, not that it matters. Anyway, I fully understand the fore & aft consequences of the limp-wrist situation. What threw me off was that the OP didn't mention any misfeeds, but rather, that the gun operated fine otherwise. Then reading that the dealer looked at it completely took me down the wrong path! I forgot, the dealer is the dealer and not necessarily an expert. I wonder if the OP has to pay for the replacement spring.

To the OP: I just pulled the slide partially back on my Glock 22 and here's what happened. The first round ejected and the second misfed. If you'll notice, a quick glimpse looks like the round is in the magazine and not misfed. PIC is right and you don't likely need a new spring, but rather, a more firm grip on your gun.


----------



## charlessummers (Jul 16, 2012)

My new G26 did the same thing. I called Glock and they shipped out a new spring assembly, free of charge. I received it in two days! Works like a champ now.


----------



## mmg26 (Feb 12, 2013)

I received New recoil spring from Glock today free of charge and problem solved! the original spring was defective/bent Functions properly now!! thank you everyone for the great feedback....


----------



## mmg26 (Feb 12, 2013)

You are right bad recoil spring got new one today from glock all fine now! spring had slight bend in it is what we suspect? thanks for the informative feedback huckleberry


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

mmg26 said:


> I received New recoil spring from Glock today free of charge and problem solved! the original spring was defective/bent Functions properly now!! thank you everyone for the great feedback....


Good to hear the problem is fixed.
Enjoy the shooting, be safe.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a Glock that will not fully close unless I really hold it stiff. Functions 100%, but I am very careful not to limp wrist. Maybe it's partially the spring in my gun also..
Did some research on the issue ,seems to be quite common in the 27's and 26's.

I'll have to call Glock and get one of those free spring assemblies


----------



## mmg26 (Feb 12, 2013)

Def call them and get a new recoil spring should take a week or so?


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Huckleberry44 said:


> That said, have you taken your Glock apart to inspect for any internal obstructions?


Glad the new spring fixed it, but the above is a very good idea. I detail stripped my G19 when it was new and I found a little piece of plastic in the area of the striker. A field strip would not have cleared it. It looked like some plastic that squeezed out of the edges of the mold (called flashing maybe), and then came loose and was hanging around the striker. I performed a detail strip, proper clean and lube and have had no problems. Brand new doesn't always mean perfect. I recommend a detailed initial inspection to familiarize yourself with verify quality of, and insure the cleanliness and proper lubrication of your firearms. It sure can't hurt.


----------

